# Types of Sewing Stitches



## SindirisLeptailurus (Feb 28, 2012)

I haven't been hand sewing very long and i'm getting my practice in before I start my fursuit itself. What kind of stitches are normally used for fursuit parts, such as the tail, handpaws, and body? 

I know a lot of people use a cross stitch I think? 

Any tips on what stitches to use are helpful. Thanks!


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (Feb 28, 2012)

Or maybe it's a blanket stitch, idk, hehe


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Feb 28, 2012)

Most stitches have a few different names. The most common I see used in handsewing are these:
Blanket stitch: http://www.futuregirl.com/craft_blog/2007/9/tutorial-hand-sew-felt.aspx
Back stitch: http://www.purlbee.com/embroidery-tutorial/2007/2/12/backstitch.html
Whip stitch: http://www.holiday-crafts-and-creations.com/whip-stitch.html


----------



## Unca (Feb 29, 2012)

I use the whip stitch for almost everything... with fur sides together I am able to push most of the pile inward as I stitch and have very little seam picking to do when I am finished.


----------



## Translord (Mar 9, 2012)

This makes me curious, how does the seam of the whip stitch look on the suit?


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 9, 2012)

Translord said:


> This makes me curious, how does the seam of the whip stitch look on the suit?


It looks really good you should check out matrices.com for examples. 

By the way I heard that you are a therian, are you?


----------



## Translord (Mar 9, 2012)

Osiris the jackal said:


> By the way I heard that you are a therian, are you?



^^: Yep, I am.


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 9, 2012)

Me too


----------



## Translord (Mar 9, 2012)

cool  
I just realised this thread is getting a bit off topic :3 Back to the matter before:
I didn't know matrices used the whip stitch! I love those suits  Especially Beef Jerky


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 9, 2012)

I know it is a great site to base your first head off of. Oh just wondering what is your totem ?


----------



## Translord (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah, I've been looking at those tutorials  
Iberian Wolf, just like my fursona :3


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh my bad I'm a stripped jackal from Nj, but the over under stitch using an opolstrey needle works well to.


----------



## Translord (Mar 9, 2012)

Cool, I've always thought jackals have cool ears  
Which stitch is the over under stitch? (I really know next to nothing about sewing).


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 9, 2012)

Its a standard heaven duty stitch that is used by amateur sewers, but it is very strong and goes in,up,through, under, repeat.


----------



## Translord (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh okay, that's simple enough :3
I've got a bunch of extra fur from an old head I did a while ago, so I'm going to practice different stitches on that :3


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 9, 2012)

Sounds good, are you making a suit or planing one?


----------



## Translord (Mar 9, 2012)

Started the head today, planning the rest of it


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 9, 2012)

Good for you remember to post work in progress pics


----------



## Translord (Mar 9, 2012)

Gonna be posting them on my DA and my FA  Can't really get much done until tomorrow though, my sister is asleep so I can't ask for her glue gun. I really should get my own... Oh well


----------



## Tybis (Mar 10, 2012)

Y'know guys, there's pm's and stuff like that for a reason.


----------



## Translord (Mar 10, 2012)

Tybis said:


> Y'know guys, there's pm's and stuff like that for a reason.


Sorry, my bad :/ Didn't think about that... 

Well back to the sewing topic again, I'm going to practice different stitches today and post which one I think worked best.


----------

